# Samsung sew-3035 no funciona



## LTA (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola, como andan? JLTA!!!

Les comento que hace unos dias me llego el monitor/camara de bebes samsung sew-3035.
*Segun los prospectos la camara viene pre-configurada y no se debe hacer nada.*
Yo intente utilizar el kit de todas las meneras que se me ocurrio, con baterias, con cargadores, con cargarores y bateria, a 10cm de distancia, a 5mt...practicamente todo. Incluso probe con la funcionalidad de "emparejar" pero si exito.  _<--tmb lo lei J!!!_
En el monitor puedo navegar por los menues sin problemas, pero a la hora de visulaizar solo dice "Out of range"...y la camara parece tener un funcionamiento correcto en lo que respecta a la señalizaciones del led que posee.

Cualquier ayuda para comenzar a abordar el tema la agredezco.

Yo estaba pensando en algo como sensar las señales portadoras de estos dispositivos...como por ej. verificar los ired del los controles remotos con alguna camara digital (comunmente la de cualquier celular/movil).
Hay algun truco asi? O algo que se les ocurra que pueda hacer? 

Slds 

Notas:
1-Lo que esta en negrita creo que indica que algo lei J!
2-Como siempre se quejan del menor esfuezo de los que consultan, eviten pensar en eso, y que la siguiente respuesta no diga "Apagas te y volviste a prender?"


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 20, 2013)

hola me gustaria darte una mano pero la verdad decirte algo seria una completa "burrada" de dicho equipo no tengo planos., ni esquemas y tampoco fotos ..si podrias aportar algo de eso  como fotos de la placa de dicha camara....vemos


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 20, 2013)

Si es de esas wireless y te sale "out of range" o el emisor está demasiado alejado del receptor, o falta de batería o no lo has emparejado, debe tener alguna opción add cam o algo parecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

Le apunto más a aque lo golpearon !


----------



## LTA (Mar 21, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le apunto más a aque lo golpearon !



Para mi puede ser que venga por ese lado...pero la verdad que no se por donde emprezar.
Desconozco si la frecuencia en la que emite la camara es sintonizable con una TV normal...esto recordando que alguna vez lo hice con los circuitos de modulacion de audio, viedo, etc (creo que uno se llamaba hartley)...y lo sintonizabamos con un TV comun. Habra alguna prueba de escritorio similar? Talvez con un buscador de campo? ...si consigo!
La frecuencia portadora la genera un cristal? Es el que se pudo romper con el golpe? O que se puede romper con el golpe? Pistas? IC?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------

